# Newbie



## Andy55 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi
My wife of 14 years recently informed me she no longer loves me as a wife, this came as a bolt out of the blue, we have i thought a very strong marriage and have been through several difficult years which we always managed to navigate. She is as distant as distant can be , and is making life as difficult as possible. She wants to separate and for me to leave our home , which financial i cannot do for several months at the earliest. I am still paying all the household bills, contributing to the household chores etc, yet she just treats me with disdain. Im no angel and we have had some difficult times but i have never been abusive , controlling or any other for of abuse. I forgave her a an affair several years ago, and have bailed her out of many a hidden debt because i truly loved her. How can someone switch feelings off like that after 19 years together.
We are still in the same house which is council owned, she is on the rent book and i am a named family member and she says i have no legal right to remain , is that true !!

Any advice would be gratefully Received


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Andy55 said:


> Hi
> My wife of 14 years recently informed me she no longer loves me as a wife, this came as a bolt out of the blue, we have i thought a very strong marriage and have been through several difficult years which we always managed to navigate. She is as distant as distant can be , and is making life as difficult as possible. She wants to separate and for me to leave our home , which financial i cannot do for several months at the earliest. I am still paying all the household bills, contributing to the household chores etc, yet she just treats me with disdain. Im no angel and we have had some difficult times but i have never been abusive , controlling or any other for of abuse. I forgave her a an affair several years ago, and have bailed her out of many a hidden debt because i truly loved her. How can someone switch feelings off like that after 19 years together.
> We are still in the same house which is council owned, she is on the rent book and i am a named family member and she says i have no legal right to remain , is that true !!
> 
> Any advice would be gratefully Received


She is actively in another affair. If she wants to be seperate, she can leave, you stay in your house. She wants to screw OM then she can rent a room by the hour but you dont make it easy for her to bring guys into your home and bed by leaving the home.


----------

